# Kicking around the idea of a new workbench top.



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I am tired of working on canvas! My workbench has all welding burns on it, so I covered it with a canvas sheet… it works okay.. but it gets dusty quick… and not to mention its never 100% flat.

So I am kicking around the idea of redoing the table top. Now the question is: Is particleboard or (OSB) acceptable? I might do a couple layers of cheap stuff..because its that.. then a layer of say Hardboard.

I do need to reconfigure the bench. I will have to put more supports in, since it was originally "decked" with 2×6… but that was a PITA… not to mention its not completely flat across…

So I know I want to go with a sheet good… but I will probably reuse the goodside of that lumber for a mitre saw bench…

I might also shorten up the bench… its maybe too big..lol.. atleast for my 13×24 shop, an 8×4 bench takes up alot of room…


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

My workbench top is made from 3/4 inch MDF laminated onto 3/4 inch birch ply, trimmed with maple edges - it was fairly cheap and is really solid. I put a ton of Danish oil on the MDF and it has a nice smooth surface and repels glue real well. Probably wouldn't weld on it, though. If you want to see mine, look here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36496

good luck with the new top.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Of the various manufactured woods, MDF will give you the best smoothness and flatness. It's also very heavy (which is a good thing).

In my case, I used 2 layers of MDF and topped it with bamboo. Bamboo is not usually considered for workbenches but it is super strong and it holds up very well. I also ran 8/4 oak around the perimeter. You can see it in my projects folder here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/26164

Note - it is not that clean anymore.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

But MDF is also a bit expensive to be putting together 3 or so sheets of…lol


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I made mine out of about 12 2X4 glued and screwed togheather. I can abuse the thing like no ones business.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I am planning on building this workbench in the near future. Here is the link http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/206/heavy-duty-workbench.pdf

It looks like it will be sturdy.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

My workbenck top is 2 layers of 3/4" plywood with a 1/8" hardboard top. The top is screwed down on the corners so when it gets messed up, it is inexpensive to replace. I triple up a canvas drop cloth to keep on the table saw.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

My father built workbenches with single sheet tops of 3/4" plywood. 30+ years later, they still perform the function for which they were designed.

While its fashionable to have laminated hardwood tops or torsion-box tops to retain flatness over time, you have to ask yourself if a perfect, referencing flat-top is truly needed…especially if you have a separate assembly table or table saw top that serves that function anyway.

Even so, a layer or two of mdf or 3/4" plywood would certainly do what you want, and you could still equip it with the necessary vises and heft for handplaning or whatever else you need. I would avoid OSB or particleboard, however.

I do love the idea of a thin hardboard top, David. As I design my own workbench, I just might have to incorporate that idea.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

May I ask why to avoid OSB/Particleboard?


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine is two layers of 3/4" ply with a top of 1/4" hardboard. You can see at my workshop pics


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't use OSB as the top because it's not very smooth. If you were going to cover it with something like MDF or Masonite (hardboard), then it's a decent base. I'd avoid particle board all together because it's not very strong (think IKEA). I helped a guy make a bench and he use two layers of 3/4 inch MDF, it was nice and solid with a smooth surface. Now, if you're not thinking of completely replacing your existing top, you could just cover it with a piece of MDF or Masonite as an alternative.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I am going to top it with a piece of masonite/hardboard… OSB is cheap..it stinks… but so does spending more money than needed…

Besides, I just took off most of the top, and yuck.. everything you can imagine in the grooves..from machine oil to metal dust to BLO that never dried…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I made one with a solid core door top (about$30.00) I love it.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Newbie, sounds to me like you already knew what you wer going to do. You have received some good advice to no avail. For a top that requires little money and minimum space invasion but yet very tough I vote for the solid core door. Next would be two layers of mdf. OSB would not even be in the running for obvious reasons. Why not just go ahead and spend 150-200 on syp and get it over with?


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Cabmaker… that idea WILL NOT work.. Unless you can personally find me a 6×4 door.. or a 4×8 door.. then please do not comment on that idea.

Im not going to spend 200 on a top…

And OSB isnt in the running, for WHAT reasons? I don't believe the tone of your reply is needed. S


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Newbie
You need to join the poopiekat blocking club.
This thread gave you good ideas on a top and you came up with B.S. alternatives.
Make whatever you want but don't get in anyone's face for telling you you're alternatives are bogus.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Not my intention. But I clearly stated within the aforementioned paragraphs, that the bench was 8×4.. If you too can find me a SC door that large… ill gladly go with it.

MDF: I would use it.. but if I can, I would rather use a cheaper alternative..

My ideas are not bogus… they hold water… I was surveying for how much water…


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Bentlyj…the hostilities werent directed at you. It was directed at another individual.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Hostilities shouldn't be directed at anybody.

Chris Wright nailed it…OSB is rough and particleboard isn't strong. I've especially seen spills do mean things to particleboard.

Solid core door would be awesome, but in lieu of that I'd just get a sheet of low-grade, "structural" plywood…its almost just as cheap and beefier. In fact, I'd design something where you simply rip the sheet down the middle into two 24" x 96" halves…and stack those. This will let you widen it with a skirt (for dog-holes and vise options), while possibly incorporating a tool-tray, which will allow you to further widen the top. The skirt you could make with cheap dimensioned lumber (2×6s).

If you design it that way, with one sheet, maybe you can afford to spend extra on the good plywood or MDF.

Even so, I'd wouldn't make a workbench more that 30" x 72" with the size of your workspace (which approximates my own).


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Good idea Jay. I do like the idea of a tool tray… let me think….


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Going with your idea Jay… iI think I will do a central pocket… How big should it be?

On the up side… tearing down a board I already had in place was excellent angermanagement…and productive too… Cut it with the Circ Saw… and saw it most of the rest of the way..then break out the hammer…. "I pick things up and put them down…"(Planet Fitness Commerical..)lol…


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Newbie, I certainly didnt intend to incite you. Good luck with your bench and If your near fort worth, yes I would gladly give you the door and or the material for your bench and I will help you build it.Just one advance warning if you want to chasitise me some more make sure you do it from the safety of your computor. As John Wayne once said If your going to be stupid youd better be tough. See ya JB


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Not near Ft. Worth… thanks though… But Im not scared of someone like yourself…


----------



## Silvo (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know where you are but plywood is rather cheap for a sheet, and you could also use MDF with a laminate like formica or any other manufacture to make the MDF wear resistant. $20-30 for a sheet is normal and would seem reasonable considering the amount of time you will spend using it. There are more than enough plans/examples of construction ideas/methods for tops.

Good Luck


----------

